# DRO fitted to Milling Machine great company to deal with.



## Lockstocknbarrel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Everybody,
A few weeks ago I finally decided to fit a DRO 3 Axis unit to my Emco FB2 Milling Machine.
Yes I realise that this is a small machine compared to the size of the equipment that some of you guys have........................  :big:
But it has now made my machining move into the 23 century, the accuracy has been checked and double checked, for the price I am one happy camper.
I purchased the unit off eBay from the seller thedrostore I have no affiliation to this seller but , I cannot speak highly enough about the product, or the follow up service regarding questions that I asked after the purchase.
See a current unit he is selling eBay #260970432792
The fitting instructions and the tooling supplied were fine and I only had to make a few parts to suit my machine. 
I dealt with Scott and they have a website: http://www.thedrostore.com/.
This is a very professional DRO unit at a affordable price. 
See attached photos of the DRO unit fitted.
Yes these photos are taken before the swarf and fluid guards are fitted.
The auto feed unit can be seen in the back ground this was removed just to assist in the fitting of the glass reader to the side of the base.
I'm happy to answer any questions regarding the fitting of this unit to a machine.
I would like to thank Col Harman for guiding me on how he fitted a similar DRO to his milling machine.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks great Beagles!!!
I am sure that will make your machining life much easier. :big:

Just a question:
Why did you fit the x-axis scale to the back of the table?
Seems to me you you have lost some possibly valuable y-axis real estate?

I might be wrong here but for the most part i have seen them fitted to the front of the table for this reason.

Otherwise it looks bang on and i have heard a lot of good stuff about the drostore! ;D

Andrew


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Andrew,
Thanks for taking the time to reply.
Yes I lost 25mm travel decided I could live with that............
It also would have interfered with the travel stops and the gib screws, and it moved a delicate piece out out harms way.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice mod then!!! ;D
25mm is not that much to lose, you may find you have yo modify your set ups a bit
but that is part of the fun of model machining!!!!

I still have a look through the clamp set ups post and have a laugh!!!

Andrew


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice Beagles Thm:

I took a liberty and changed your first post to take out the email address and rather provide a link to the thedrostore.com site; email addresses in posts gets picked up by nasties to use for spamming.

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## HS93 (Mar 9, 2012)

nice job I have just fitted some that came originally from the same site but on the front as I have a small table and need all the movement I can get. have you decided on covers yet to stop swarf getting in to the scales? I have fitted one cover that I got in the uk but have to fit the other as I have found they get coverd in swarf 

Peter


----------

